# New to forum...



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

not the industry. I have worked in haunted attractions for over 24 years, 10 of which were as an actor at year round attractions like Terror on church st., and Skull Kingdom in Orlando FL. 
Currently I live in TX and am Artistic director of SCREAMS Halloween Park. The park has five haunted attractions and several other themed areas. Inside the Park is an upcharge attraction which I own called the Trail of Terror.
I produced a haunt house actor training video in 03 and have another one coming out in a few months.
Glad to be a part of the board!
Allen Hopps


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome !


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello and Welcome tot he Forum, hope to hear alot from someone like you who has worked in haunts for so long


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Allen!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

greetings Allen


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Allen!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome....


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! Another Texan.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Allen, it is great to welcome a pro to the forum!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Allen welcome to the forum


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Allen! Looking forward to you input.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Maybe we'll get a chance to meet at a Make n Take sometime.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks all for the warm welcome! I certainly will take advantge of any local events that there are.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Allen, looking forward to sharing!


----------

